# 1967 GTO Barn Find



## Jamesmj18 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey guys im new to the forum,

I just bought this GTO and I want to know if it has all the original parts, I can see the interior is in prestine condition, but few things doesnt seem right, Like the wheels or hub caps, and there is a symbol in the keylock, like two leafs I think they put that one on it, It has the his and hers option, and I think its a 400 HO engine, But im new at this stuff:banghead:

Here are some pics of the car let me know your comments, I want to restore it to original

Thank you!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome. Nice car. No those wheels are not original. I think you are going to have some fun with this project. Regards, Matt


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

Great find. Congrats!

You can start by looking at the casting numbers on the center exhaust ports of the cylinder heads.

Then find the engine block code or numbers and put Wallace Racing on your favorits list 

>> Wallace Racing's Pontiac Engine Search <<


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

If it's a 67 GTO the VIN will begin with 242. The engine block will have the same number stamped vertically on the front on the block to the left of the water pump. The date code and block casting code are at the back near the distributor.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

nice, good luck with her. what part of new York state was this barn find?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice find. Straight out of the '80s -speakers cut into the door panels! LOL

The rims may be original Rally I's with those what looks like tri-bar centers. If Rally I's, kinda rare.

Your heads should be "670" cast on the center exhaust port of the head. 

You can order the original build sheet for your car through PHS and it will give you a lot of details about your car.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, the best way to find out what it was "born with" is to order the PHS documents on it. I'll bet it was a vinyl top car as it still has the roof pillar trim on it. The crest around the locks needs to be removed ASAP, Peel and stick dress up, other than that it looks like a pretty solid foundation.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Those are Chevy rally wheels with aftermarket spinners applied. Not a Pontiac wheel at all, and if you end up getting something else,PM me on the centers. I'm in to old accessories and have a set of slot mags those would look good on. The rest of the car looks right. Proper steering wheel, nice dash wood applique, looks like the correct air cleaner and valve covers too. The leaf emblem around the locks is an old Cadillac trim accessory. Enjoy crunching the numbers. Nothing beats the moment when you find out what's in there, especially when it's the original engine. Well, almost nothing...


----------



## Jamesmj18 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you so much!!

Ill keep you updated with the numbers.

Here is a pic with the body tag.

I have a question what does the option 2ZG and 3B means?:banghead:

Regards!!!


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats on the find, looks like a great project. The options listed on your data plate are broken down into different groups. The 2 is for group 2, Z is 3-speed (M-40), TH-400 auto, the G is the console. Group 3, B is the rear window defogger. Group 5, M , I am not sure about that one. My list shows 5 different option codes, but M is not one of them. Good luck!


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats on your new project. Always fun to decode these babies and learn more about it as you go. Doing that on a '68 now. (But I prefer the '67 body. Just don't tell anyone!)


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Regarding the data plate, I think Group 5M is rear center seat belt. Deluxe seat belts were 5Y. Nice find. Post more pics as you start working your way through it.


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

And it's Fathom Blue Metallic. Nice.


----------



## hooperk (May 21, 2010)

Congrats! Nice car and good luck.


----------

